# New grow thread in moderation cue?



## Heath Robinson (Aug 22, 2008)

I posted a grow thread yesterday morning and when I submitted it I was told it was sent to moderation. Does anyone have any idea how long it takes and will my posts be subject to moderation up to a number of posts etc?.

I did have a search round for the info but didnt come up with anything.

thanks in advance.


Heath


----------



## potroast (Aug 22, 2008)

Did they show up now?


----------



## Heath Robinson (Aug 22, 2008)

Cheers potroast its there now thanks, 


Heath


----------

